# Long Lake



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Has anyone been up to Long Lake lately? Is it fishable yet? I thought there boat launch or whatever you want to call it would be a mess. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

See Woody's 3/23/08 12:07 am post.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi SeA nYmPhO,
Tha ramp isn't much worse off than it was last year...they did re-do it last year didn't they? I always loved that giant stone they left at the water line in the middle of the ramp area. The right side facing out is eroded a bit more than the left as usual...LOL). I rearranged some debris..and it is plenty serviceable now. The lake itself is clear...with a lot less detritus, after the thaw than some years...last year I reported a sunken boat, 3/4 under water, about a third of the way down the Tusc., to the Div. of Watercraft guys...they said sorry, no salvage rights, so I let them get it. This year all I got was a beach ball. (Bobby loves it. )As far as Long Lake...it's ready to fish, the water is a little cloudy still, but it's wide open.
This wind is awful...it was tough on Saturday when I was on there too...
Hope this helps, 
Good fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Ill either be up there saturday or some other lake up north. All my usual lakes are flooded.

Tony


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

May see you there Tony, I've got to run some special gas additive through the motor for a few minutes and sure can't do that on Nimi.
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron, 
Portage Lakes/ Coventry


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah Ill more than likely be on Long lake on saturday. If you see a white sea nympho on the lake say "hey". Has anyone been crappie fishing there yet? Its been years since I fished for crappies there but was good. Just wondering if anything was biting there so i know what to fish for.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Tony, 
You are right, A lot of guys fish there for Crappie. Crappie fishing has been going on pretty succesfully all winter long from shore on the Channel behind the Kiwanis Club on Portage Lakes drive...you might want to check in with "T" at "T's" Long Lake Bait and Tackle...he's a Crappie man and look's like he's been busy down there chasing something.
AS an aside from these reports...Big Daddy and others are reporting Crappie from North Res. and Smallieguy is catching a few at Nimisilla.
Good Luck, and Good Fishing, 
(I'll look for you saturday...I'll be in a small Basstracker with an old '56 Bronze Johnson 10hp. motor. While you are here don't forget Land Big Fish has their rescheduled sales event going on this weekend too.)
Woody in Akron, 
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah i might have to stop in and ask him. Not sure exactly where its at but im ill probally be able find it. I have a hard enough time finding the boat launch at Long Lake. I'm not too familiar with the portage lakes area. I'm going to print out a map of the area maybe that will help me . I've been to nimi the most of any of the lakes and have caught many fish there.


Tony


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Tony,
Continue on out north on South Main from Nimi...take Portage lakes Drive to left, continue around curve to right at clocktower past StateMill rd...past the Kiwani's on your right...North Reservoir and ODNR District Three will be on your left, "T's" is on your right just before that...they have a small ramp, but I would suggest that you use the Cove St. Ramp off Manchester rd. To get there go on past "T's" and the old Mandas's on your right to Cormany Rd...turn right...follow Cormany to Manchester Rd...(at the VFW with the cannon), turn right, onto Manchester and turn right again at the next block onto Cove...the ramp is at the end of the street, about a block down on your left. (To get to Land Big Fish turn Left coming out of Cove and go to the Plaza just beyond McDonalds on your left they are in the mid front of the Plaza that has Harbour Freight in the back.) 
Hope this helps...

Another Route would be continue North on South Main to Rt 619...take a right and turn right again at Manchester Rd...(LBF is in the Plaza just before McDonald's at Robinson Rd.)...Cove St. is on the right a couple blocks past Autozone.

Confused yet?...give me an IM or e-mail if you need to.
[email protected]
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey Woody. You are going to get him confused. To get to LBF he will want to turn left out of Cove St. and head south on Manchester Rd.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanx Nix, 
I stand corrected (LOL) that is definitely a left out of cove...hey, thanks for the good info on state park the other day too.
Good fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i stopped in and talked to T today he said they are gettin some good crappies out at long. and he said nimi is on fire with crappies


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

I went back in and edited the original directions to read correctly.
Woody


----------

